# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Liber elektronik ne Wordpress:

## Kryeplaku

Dua te botoj nje liber elektronik ne Wordpress, vetem per lexuesit e blogut tim. Thjesht, ne te shkuaren nuk me ka pelqyer menyra sesi Wordpress i nxjerr librat elektronike. Ata duken thjesht si nje url e nenvizuar, nderkohe qe une do kisha deshiren qe ne postimin ne Worpress libri te duket si embeded text (pra te mundet dikush ta zbresi me miun pa e shkarkuar, apo te pakten te duket kopertina e librit dhe vec kesaj dikush, nese ka deshire, te mundet ta shkarkoje si PDF librin). Sic u tha, ceshtja eshte me teper estetike. Nje lidhje url mund ta hedh vete ne Wordpress, por ajo qe kam merak eshte si do duket postimi.... pra do doja te duket kopertina e librit (e pakta) bashke me postimin qe i bej librit ne Wordpress.

Do kerkoj edhe vete Google, kur te kem kohen, por nese ndonje anetar ka ndonje zgjidhje te shpejte ne dore eshte i lutur te ma japi.

Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------

